# that loss in boston pretty much sums up what detroit's season is gonna be



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

a huge disappointment. 

agree?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think for the next 10 or so games it will be a struggle, but AI and these guys are bound to win games eventually.

I expect them to make a late run, and come into the playoffs with home court advantage still, it will jsut take time


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We lost to one of the top 2 teams in the NBA, lets throw in the towel already. smh


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It was worrying how they all simultaneously decided to disappear.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> We lost to one of the top 2 teams in the NBA, lets throw in the towel already. smh


the trade was supposed to make us a finals contender. but if we can't even put up a fight against boston, then that shows where this team is going


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

As soon as this trade was made I lost all motivation to follow this season. It feels like what it felt like to follow the Tigers after early August this year, or the Lions after about week three. The trade killed my enjoyment of the 2008/2009 season. There's no tangible reason for this, there's no convincing me with "AI r fantastic I enjoy his choad" fanboyism that could bring me out of it. I just don't care to really get behind this year's Pistons. Its a frustrating feeling.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> the trade was supposed to make us a finals contender. but if we can't even put up a fight against boston, then that shows where this team is going


Less than a week after we make the trade? Give me a break man.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

see you in a couple weeks.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Oh hey, there's a box score... lets see... AI was inefficient and turned the ball over, Tayshaun led the team in scoring, the rest of the guys tooled around and were randomly inefficient/efficient... 


That is how my thought process went as I checked out the box for last night's game. I have a feeling that the thought process will be similar all season long. I will admit that having virtually every game completely blacked out for no good god damn reason this year so far is contributing to this malaise, but at least I was excited about the box before.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Another note: two games in, AI's ratio? 5:4. And don't blame it on newness... Chauncey just arrived in Denver and he's holding a 13:4 ratio.

I understand the cap implications, and I can accept that. It doesn't mean I have to enjoy the 08/09 season.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

You can't make a judgment on 2 friggin games. 

The Pistons will end up benefiting from this trade. AI is just a lot better than Billups. And unlike a lot of other teams that were put around AI, this one fits. Rip, Tayshaun, and Sheed can all shoot well, and the whole team plays defense. We saw what happened the last time AI had a great defensive team surrounding him. This team is a lot better offensively too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> the trade was supposed to make us a finals contender. but if we can't even put up a fight against boston, then that shows where this team is going


You mean a week after the trade? Give them time to gel and get used to playing together. If we are still struggling in a month I will be inclined to agree with you.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

One of the keys to playoff basketball is taking care of the ball, there are very few effective point guards in the NBA as good at that as Chauncey Billups. We could win 55 games still, as I said before, but we aren't going anywhere in the post season. Upsets happen when teams take care of the ball and are efficient on offense, and play hard-nosed defense. This team won't upset anybody.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> One of the keys to playoff basketball is taking care of the ball, there are very few effective point guards in the NBA as good at that as Chauncey Billups. We could win 55 games still, as I said before, but we aren't going anywhere in the post season. Upsets happen when teams take care of the ball and are efficient on offense, and play hard-nosed defense. This team won't upset anybody.


you've been saying the same **** for ten straight post...we get your point...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

kirov said:


> you've been saying the same **** for ten straight post...we get your point...


I don't recall saying anything concerning the odds of an inefficient team upsetting another team in the playoffs in any other post. Its okay though, I understand you're not from here, so your ability to read English might not be all that strong. So I'll put it as bluntly as I can: screw off until you can comprehend the language.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah **** foreigners!

but seriously i am a firm believer in AI messing up teams.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

a win!

Not only that, but they even looked like they wanted to play hard in the 4th. Go figure.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> yeah **** foreigners!
> 
> but seriously i am a firm believer in AI messing up teams.


Being as both teams he'd been on were more successful with him? Yep, brilliant theory.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm not excited, but i dont mind watching AI, however he isn't getting many touches, Sheed is the most frustrating Piston by far and Rip lost his touch

i miss Chauncey and i know we wont be doing anything in the playoffs, i can see an early exit in the 2nd round to the Magic or maybe the Hawks, definately losing to Cleveland


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> I don't recall saying anything concerning the odds of an inefficient team upsetting another team in the playoffs in any other post. Its okay though, I understand you're not from here, so your ability to read English might not be all that strong. So I'll put it as bluntly as I can: screw off until you can comprehend the language.


wau,you got me, you're the man


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> Another note: two games in, AI's ratio? 5:4. And don't blame it on newness... Chauncey just arrived in Denver and he's holding a 13:4 ratio.
> 
> I understand the cap implications, and I can accept that. It doesn't mean I have to enjoy the 08/09 season.


Yeah your right, spending all your time *****ing and whining for the next year is probably the best approach.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Yeah your right, spending all your time *****ing and whining for the next year is probably the best approach.


Pretty much. I can't think of a better one. CAN YOU?! (does the Dora the Explorer stare)


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> Pretty much. I can't think of a better one. CAN YOU?! (does the Dora the Explorer stare)


Grow up maybe?? 

Damn Id rather be called a fanboy any day of the week than be a pure hater. Your no different just on the complete opposite end of the spectrum. That must be a really crappy lifestyle to follow. Just day in day out looking for something new to complain and whine about. Go get yourself some *** and enjoy life man. Professional Hating cant be a satisfying job.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Your Answer said:


> Grow up maybe??
> 
> Damn Id rather be called a fanboy any day of the week than be a pure hater. Your no different just on the complete opposite end of the spectrum. That must be a really crappy lifestyle to follow. Just day in day out looking for something new to complain and whine about. Go get yourself some *** and enjoy life man. Professional Hating cant be a satisfying job.


I'd rather never grow up. Its the internet mang, semi-anonymity, all that fun stuff... So as long as I want I can say what I want within the bounds of reason. If I feel someone made an IDIOTIC comment toward me (telling me to stop saying the same thing after I bring up something that hasn't been brought up in the thread yet) I am going to respond by informing him that he's a tool.


-Chris.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> As soon as this trade was made I lost all motivation to follow this season. It feels like what it felt like to follow the Tigers after early August this year, or the Lions after about week three. The trade killed my enjoyment of the 2008/2009 season. There's no tangible reason for this, there's no convincing me with "AI r fantastic I enjoy his choad" fanboyism that could bring me out of it. I just don't care to really get behind this year's Pistons. Its a frustrating feeling.





ChrisWoj said:


> Oh hey, there's a box score... lets see... AI was inefficient and turned the ball over, Tayshaun led the team in scoring, the rest of the guys tooled around and were randomly inefficient/efficient...
> 
> 
> That is how my thought process went as I checked out the box for last night's game. I have a feeling that the thought process will be similar all season long. I will admit that having virtually every game completely blacked out for no good god damn reason this year so far is contributing to this malaise, but at least I was excited about the box before.





ChrisWoj said:


> Another note: two games in, AI's ratio? 5:4. And don't blame it on newness... Chauncey just arrived in Denver and he's holding a 13:4 ratio.
> 
> I understand the cap implications, and I can accept that. It doesn't mean I have to enjoy the 08/09 season.


Hmm,silly me for thinking there's something similar about these posts.Maybe you're suffering from multiple personality disorder, in that case I apologize.Check yourself before you wreck yourself...P.S.:I hope you can understand my gibberish english...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

kirov said:


> Hmm,silly me for thinking there's something similar about these posts.Maybe you're suffering from multiple personality disorder, in that case I apologize.Check yourself before you wreck yourself...P.S.:I hope you can understand my gibberish english...


Wow, you're attempting to manipulate the story to get it away from how wrong you are. Clearly despite being less than versed in our glorious language, you are actually somewhat intelligent. If you ever learned our language, I believe you could be a decent poster around here. I'm proud of you, Kirov.


ChrisWoj said:


> One of the keys to playoff basketball is taking care of the ball, there are very few effective point guards in the NBA as good at that as Chauncey Billups. We could win 55 games still, as I said before, but we aren't going anywhere in the post season. Upsets happen when teams take care of the ball and are efficient on offense, and play hard-nosed defense. This team won't upset anybody.


The fact is that you quoted three posts of mine right there. However you completely failed to quote the post that you responded to in the first place. You responded to my post about the Pistons' ability to brew up an upset in the playoffs thanks to this trade. You did not respond to my other posts, the ones you just quoted. You responded to that one. And now that you realized you're wrong you've decided to cover it up by pulling the argument away from that fact.

So here's an idea:


> Check yourself before you wreck yourself


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

wow,you got me again mister,you're hot.and turning my sentence against me,that's surreal.I can't compete with that.i have 200 posts in five years, most of them in reference to basketball,so as much fun as this is,I'm out of this discussion,it's just not worth it. (the reality is, you got me so good, I don't know how to respond)


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

kirov said:


> wow,you got me again mister,you're hot.and turning my sentence against me,that's surreal.I can't compete with that.i have 200 posts in five years, most of them in reference to basketball,so as much fun as this is,I'm out of this discussion,it's just not worth it. (the reality is, you got me so good, I don't know how to respond)


lol, pwned.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

So how come this win in LA doesn't sum up what detroit's season is gonna be?

See how dumb it is to judge things by extremes?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

ray_allen_20 said:


> lol, pwned.


He was. He didn't even have a way to come back, thats why he quit. Fact: I destroyed his argument and he had to give up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> He was. He didn't even have a way to come back, thats why he quit. Fact: I destroyed his argument and he had to give up.


Yep sure did


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> So how come this win in LA doesn't sum up what detroit's season is gonna be?
> 
> See how dumb it is to judge things by extremes?


Neither exemplifies the season. I again looked at the box, caught a few things, and was pretty much underwhelmed. We're going to beat some good teams, we're going to lose to some good teams. We're going to be squeaking by against mediocre teams all over the place (see: two games prior to LA game). I expected us to win this one, which is why I didn't come on with posts following our barely beating two crap non-playoff teams in the waning minutes. LA is a good matchup for Detroit, Gasol doesn't like being harassed which is exactly what Maxiell, Johnson, and Brown do. Rasheed can just eat Bynum alive. We have multiple strong defensive players on the wings to throw at Kobe (Afflalo, Prince, Hamilton all have the size to harass him).

It looks like Iverson is getting used to playing with Rip now and getting the ball to him where he needs to. Hopefully last night was a sign of that, at least.

But like I said, we'll win some against good teams and lose some against good teams. We're still a good team. I'm just frustrated because Detroit made a completely lateral move in the present/near future and I don't believe that they're built to upset anyone in the conference finals now.

But I guess I can't really say much yet... Iverson does have the better PER at the moment (22.5 to 22.0) over Billups.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Yep sure did


Cute sarcasm, the last defense of the ignorant. Show me where his argument succeeded and I'll give you a cookie. He attempted to say I said nothing new, I proved him wrong, and he chose to make sarcastic comments in a base attempt to sound superior. There is absolutely no way that anybody can say he was correct, and be anything but wrong.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Cute sarcasm, the last defense of the ignorant. Show me where his argument succeeded and I'll give you a cookie. He attempted to say I said nothing new, I proved him wrong, and he chose to make sarcastic comments in a base attempt to sound superior. There is absolutely no way that anybody can say he was correct, and be anything but wrong.


I was agreeing with you, :lol:. I was going to post a picture of ether because well you ethered him and I got a huge red X. assumption fail FTL.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> I was agreeing with you, :lol:. I was going to post a picture of ether because well you ethered him and I got a huge red X. assumption fail FTL.


I accept my failure, and beg your forgiveness sir. :cookie?::wahmbulance: It actually outright shocked me to see you were agreeing with me. I pretty much go out of my way to be an unlikable ******* on this site.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Neither exemplifies the season.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I say something people agree with every once in a while Slicco


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm starting to like Will Bynum. Maybe even more than Stuckey.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I'm starting to like Will Bynum. Maybe even more than Stuckey.


Eh, I think he's just a smaller version of Stuckey, really. Less mistake prone, less flexible defensively.


----------



## RIP CITY (Nov 30, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> But like I said, we'll win some against good teams and lose some against good teams. We're still a good team. I'm just frustrated because Detroit made a completely lateral move in the present/near future and *I don't believe that they're built to upset anyone in the conference finals now*.


I disagree with this, particularly the part I bolded. Though I agree that the extra turnovers could be deadly for us in the Playoffs, I can't honestly believe our chances at an upset trip to the Finals were better before the trade. How many times can you return with the exact same team and expect a different result? On top of that, Iverson is a player that has the ability to take over a Series which is something we definitely didn't have before. The team before the trade proved they were not going to win a Championship IMO, 3 years in a row. This team may be more hit or miss than that team was but I think the potential peak performence of this team is higher than the Chauncey led team.

And one of the major reasons for that.....was Chauncey Billups. Because to tell you the honest truth, after watching his first 8 games with Denver with my own eyes.....I can honestly say that Chauncey was DOGGING IT the last 3 years. He was not giving it his all for us the last 3 years, and he was the biggest reason our team became complacent IMO. If you have watched him play with Denver, he is playing alot more aggressively and with alot more passion. Which frankly pisses me off because here he actually had a chance at winning it all and in Denver no matter how good they look right now he does not.

With all that said, I don't expect this team to win the Championship, and I didn't expect the team before the trade to win the Championship. So for me, I will enjoy watching one of the most exciting players in the NBA play for our team and in the end the results will be the same, no Championship. Plus we get a very nice amount of cap to make this team better long term which is something we didn't have before. Getting rid of Chauncey's contract was a brillant move IMO, because not only is he getting older, but he wasn't giving his all for us anymore. Just my two cents on the trade and how this season will play out.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

So... Can we win against Boston in 7?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

In 7? Yes. In less? No. The key is getting to the point where its an elimination game, and hoping we come out hotter. But I highly doubt we can beat them 4-2 or 4-1 in a series. It wouldn't happen. Our only hope would be turning it into a one-game affair and hoping we come out hotter.


----------

